# Best Wood Splitter...?



## budcampo (Dec 14, 2011)

So I want to get a top quality high production wood splitter, not a processing machine with the chainsaw, just a woodsplitter. I'm really like the Splitright SR 325, and that's what I'm thinking right now, what do you guys think? Better splitter out there? 
Look forward to the advice, thanks!


----------



## genesis5521 (Dec 14, 2011)

budcampo said:


> So I want to get a top quality high production wood splitter, not a processing machine with the chainsaw, just a woodsplitter. I'm really like the Splitright SR 325, and that's what I'm thinking right now, what do you guys think? Better splitter out there?
> Look forward to the advice, thanks!



*Holy Cow !*
*That Splitright SR 325 is $12,495 ! ! ! ! !*
If you're willing to spend *THAT* much, the field is wide open to you.
Are you selling firewood?
How many cords will you be splitting a year?
Will you be working alone, or will you have help?

Check out the Tempest EF-4. I think they're 10 to 12 grand. I like the fact that ya don't "fight" with the stuff that needs re-splitting. Just slide it back in the tray for another split. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPvdCxLkQa0

They have other videos. Just go to youtube and search for "Tempest wood splitter"

Here's their website: http://tempestwoodsplitter.com/

At the price range you're willing to spend, the sky's the limit. Take your time and really look around and check out a whole bunch of high-end splitters. Just search for "wood splitter" or "log splitter" at youtube, and a ton of videos will pop up.

Don <><


----------



## budcampo (Dec 15, 2011)

Want to sell, have a almost unlimited access to wood, have a tractor with grapple, dump truck, and flatbed trailer. Can get help, but my goal always is to do what I can by myself with good equipment. I really like the tempest, I was going with that at first, but the exit of wood on both sides, and they still haven't posted a video of extreamly knotty wood going through it, maybe in the future, but I want to wait for more reviews and videos on that machine.


----------



## genesis5521 (Dec 15, 2011)

budcampo said:


> Want to sell, have a almost unlimited access to wood, have a tractor with grapple, dump truck, and flatbed trailer. Can get help, but my goal always is to do what I can by myself with good equipment. I really like the tempest, I was going with that at first, but the exit of wood on both sides, and they still haven't posted a video of extreamly knotty wood going through it, maybe in the future, but I want to wait for more reviews and videos on that machine.



Just curious. Why don't you want a firewood processor?
Do you have a conveyor?
What kind of wood will you mainly be splitting?
Kinetic splitters are fast. Have you checked them out?

Hey. You're an X-Marine! Semper Fi bro!

Don <><


----------



## howellhandmade (Dec 15, 2011)

budcampo said:


> Want to sell, have a almost unlimited access to wood, have a tractor with grapple, dump truck, and flatbed trailer. Can get help, but my goal always is to do what I can by myself with good equipment. I really like the tempest, I was going with that at first, but the exit of wood on both sides, and they still haven't posted a video of extreamly knotty wood going through it, maybe in the future, but I want to wait for more reviews and videos on that machine.



If you want to sell, you won't be putting extremely knotty wood through it, except for your own use. Customers don't like goofy-looking stuff.


----------



## Swamp Yankee (Dec 15, 2011)

One man's treasure

or so it goes.

There is no right answer, but here's what I did when I selected my Timberwolf TW-2HD. Start by writing up a checklist or excel spreadsheet of the features you need. These are absolutes.

Then add a list of features that would be helpful but not deal breakers if they were not included.

Last add a list of no go features. These are items that would become deal breakers and immediately exclude a machine.

Some features to consider, but not all inclusive as everybody is different.

Annual production volume
Commercial grade engine and hydraulics
Fixed or moving wedge, wedge height, hydraulic height adjustment, number splits per cycle
Cycle time, less than 10 seconds, 10 to 15 seconds, over 15 seconds
Tonnage requirement
Towing coupler position, is it removable
Log Lift, or is the option available
Outfeed table, or is one available
Auto-cycle valve
Over the road towable, does it come with lights or can they be easily added
Warranty
Dealer service network will he demo / rent for a day
Reservoir capacity and filtration
Maximum log length
Working height
Resale Value
Does the machine have the capability / capacity as the business grows 

Anyway, be absolutely honest with yourself, you have to decide using your parameters when doing the research. The choices will narrow quickly. As you research and see options in use that were not considered previously the list may need an upgrade. Take the the input suggestions, comments, and reviews received as opinions and only that, opinions from strangers. Yours is the only one that counts, especially when planning to put down a lot of cash on an investment of this magnitude. What works for a 3 cord a year lumberjack isn't necessarily the best choice for a commercial operation.

Have fun and good luck

Take Care


----------



## zogger (Dec 15, 2011)

*For that kind of money...*

..and I am serious, for that kind of money, just sit down and list all the features YOU want, and have one custom built. List of features, maybe some sketches, etc, then shop for parts and look for a good welder and have at it.

The best engine, best cylinder, best pump and hoses/lines/regulator/valves, etc, best bed and frame layout, best capacity and size for your projected needs, all of that.


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Dec 15, 2011)

zogger said:


> ..and I am serious, for that kind of money, just sit down and list all the features YOU want, and have one custom built. List of features, maybe some sketches, etc, then shop for parts and look for a good welder and have at it.
> 
> The best engine, best cylinder, best pump and hoses/lines/regulator/valves, etc, best bed and frame layout, best capacity and size for your projected needs, all of that.



for that kind of money i agree.


----------



## sunfish (Dec 15, 2011)

For that kind of money, I'd buy a Super Split...

Then a good used tractor and another truck with the left over $$$$


----------



## Chainsaw_Maniac (Dec 15, 2011)

I can vouch for Walenstein and Split-Fire. I have found that even a basic 5 hp unit is suffiecient for commercial use.


----------



## Maplekid (Dec 15, 2011)

Another vote for custom built. You can get some pretty good cycle times with a 28gmp pump and either a 4.5" or 5" cylinder. 6 way wedges will really throw out some wood. $ way wedges like built rites are nice that are hydo lift and drop below the beam. Log lift is needed if your doing wood commercialy and are working by yourself. Auto cycle also speeds things up. If your spending that much you could get one custom built and put a kubota diesel on it. That would make an amazing splitter.


----------



## RAMROD48 (Dec 16, 2011)

For that money you can get a fully loaded TW6.

or even the basic model Chomper....


----------



## sawfun9 (Mar 17, 2013)

I got the splitter out today and had to fix a selenoid but it now works great. I was going to get a Speeco but Costal was out of the 34 ton model for $1600 so I got this 1600 cc one instead, and it was $1500. I don't know the pump size, but the cylinder is 5" x 24" and I've gotten it up to 2500 psi while splitting hard, dry stringy elm that you would loose wedges in it was so stringy.View attachment 285121
View attachment 285122
View attachment 285123
View attachment 285124


----------



## T. Mainus (Mar 17, 2013)

All Wood Log Splitters - Commercial Log Splitters - Milan, MI


----------



## gulity1 (Mar 17, 2013)

There are a bunch of things that need to be answered by you that may not have been talked about much yet. Is there a market out there for you and how cut throat is it,Here in the Detroit surburbs its very cut throat eveyone is selling green wood for cheap anywhere from $275 for all oak 3 years cured to $150 green willow a cord . The market is all over an unless you can caputre some for sure! I would not hop into a 12K processor payment on that is what 750 a month! plus help and fuel and mainteance and probably 1 good saw every other year ... I would think very hard about it, firewood is a money pit your tring to make money at it, heating your home great money saver, In my opion firewood is a good way to comeout even if your lucky. 

However it does work for some, basiclly its a full time job on top of your full time job. I tried it and did ok, I was small time started with a huskee TSC 28 ton, dads 044, and a crapsman. Bought a stuff along the way timber jack, chains, an 084(bought with my own cash for firewood use), tarps, gas, oil, lube, couple of oil changes on equipment, being real honest about $1500 after dipping into the jar for odds and ends, friday nite going out etc for about 25-30 cords or so. 

Then nieghbor next to my step moms decided to breakin to the house stole a bunch of stuff, we proscute, they are bat chit crazy and start complaining about where I stack the wood (next to the driveway along property line) get the law out there which still came out in my favor. So I let it go for 2 years to let the dust settle down and I am going to get back into it this year slowly to see where Im at. 

If it was me for that kinda cash I vote for All Wood Ive talked to Bobby multi times seems to be a real good guy maybe he can build to suit for you. Just looked at there site and you could probly get into a "bloodwood" machine thats got a 6x3 cylinder, 40 hp kolher engine, 57 gallon/min pump and a 6 second cycle time. If that aint enough just burn it log length! 

My piont with all of this is to really consider all points of view not only expensises, cost of not always being available cause your working either your regular job or firewood etc. Cost of labor,oil,gas,maintance,food,etc. Things add up quick, and if momma aint happy no ones gonna be happy.


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Mar 17, 2013)

Check out Splitez as well. Their Big Boy splitter has a 5.3 second no load cycle time with a 5 " X 24" stroke. That should be fast enough! He will build whatever you want as well so sit down and get your list of wants on paper.He's done the big cyclinders(6" and up) but it's overkill and just lowers cycle times on the vast majority of the stuff you'll be dealing with. As others have said, that'll narrow it down on the commercial ones. I ended up building my own for that very reason.


If I was going into the business I'd go with the adjustable, multiwedge design with a conveyor out the back for one stroke per round. Just all depends on how and what you see your operation heading for. 



Here's the link to the Big Boy and you can see the others he has there as well.

Log Splitter Horizontal


----------

